# I can't change the resolution.



## corone (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi.

I installed FreeBSD 7.1 on VMware Workstation.

But I couldn't change the resolution on X-windows.

[System] - [Preferences] - [Screen Resolution]
Because on the [Screen Resolution Preferences] window
there's not any resolution size appeared in the box,
I couldn't choose any different resolution.

So I edited the file, /root/xorg.conf.new following this handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/.../x-config.html



```
...
Section "Monitor"
...
HorizSync 1.00-10000.00
VertRefresh 1.00-10000.00
ModeLine "1280x800" 100.00 1280 1300 1400 1500 800 900 1000 1100
...
Section "Screen"
...
DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"
...
Modes "1280x800"
```

...And I copied the file.


```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Now on the [Screen Resolution Preferences] window,
there's only 3 resolution sizes appeared in the box,
[1024x768] [800x600] [640x480]

But I still can't get the appropriate resolution size. [1280x800].

How to change the resolution of the screen??


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you have x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware installed? Use that as a driver for Xorg.


----------

